# Uber adjusting surge rates, beware.



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't pick up the same person on a higher surge. Get someone else


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have to believe this is in violation of the contract. We are allowed to cancel. If the surge goes up meanwhile that's too bad. 

Plus, are they going to charge pax the same way when THEY cancel as we arrive and reorder at lower/no surge? I think that's a lot more common. I won't cancel on a 3x to HOPE to get a 4x as I know I may end up with NOTHING. Better the bird in the hand so to speak. But pax do it all the time, especially when they're in groups.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's a hoot for Uber to send that out, I'm surprised I haven't gotten one since I've started my new procedure. Late night when it is surging for bar close, I call the pax while I'm on the way if the surge is going up. If no answer, I cancel and go for a higher rate. If they do answer I'll do the right thing and get them. No more waiting till I get to the pin.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

WOW
cant believe Uber would be doing this.
Plus theres no real way to know if the driver was cancelling just because of that. But yeah, general rule, dont accept the same person you cancelled on. I rarely ever do this, but i will cancel instantly at the 5min wait mark, if I see its surging higher where im waiting for the non-show pax at


----------

